# Used 721



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

Got a quick question for you Dish experts out there:

I just picked up a 721 at the flea market - nice and cheap (like $10). Got home, installed it, and registered it with DishNetwork and everything works great (though I did have to buy a DPP Plus on ebay for $20). 

Only question is that I subscribe to the Americas 60 package, and on my 508 (and the 501 which the 721 replaced), I only get the stations which I am paying for. However, on the 721, I get every single station (other than PPV) - including the HBOs, Showtimes, Cinemaxs, music, etc... 

So the question is what is going on with this? Will Dish eventually figure this out and charge me for this use? I'm not complaining, I just want to be prepared for whatever Dish decides to throw my way with this "freebie". 

Thanks for your help on this...


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

It's possible that the old programming on the box was still paid for and it will resolve itself within a few days, especially since you properly registered it with Dish. If it continues after that, you could have bought a pirated box, in which case you should call Dish and find out what needs to be done to have a legal box to protect yourself from violating federal piracy laws.


----------



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

Just a follow-up. It corrected itself after a week - Oh well. Finniganps knows what he's talking about.

I knew there was a reason I subscribed to Americas Top 60 only - with more than 180 stations for an entire week, the only good programming the entire time was on channel 496.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm glad it all worked out. Yeah, I've had the AT 60 or equivalent package for almost the entire time I've had Dish (since 1999). For the most part, that's all I need. 

There are some channels I wish I could purchase a la carte, but I already watch too much TV, so this would make it worse. Enjoy your 721 - I love mine!

The reason we would move up a package would be to get the music channels - those really are nice. Who knows, perhaps I'll break down and pay the extra $10/month next year.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Can you still activate the 721? I thought they were fazzing them out.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

There's no rule against activating a 721 - Dish probably won't sell you one, but if you buy one, they'll activate it. Heck, you can still activate a 7100 from 1999 if you want.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks. 

I have one hanging around, so i figured i would shut one of my older ones and activate the 721.


----------

